# New betta



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I got a new betta today. I haven't had one for over 5 years or so, waaay before I started my 1st tank. It's bright blue and purple which seems to actually intimidate the kribs lol. It's in my 20gallon planted and I can't believe how active it is, such a difference from being in small containers. I just have one question: will it take the same food as the rest of my fish (flakes)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

It depends on your betta. When I had my betta in a community tank, he ate flake food like the rest of the fish. I've always fed a variety of foods though; flake, bloodworms (live or not), shrimp pellets, etc. Just see what he likes .


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

my betta seems to really like pellets and freeze dried blood worms, he's not too big on flakes, actually now that he is eating pellets and freeze dried blood worms he won't even try a flake. He just swims around it. I guess if you feed it flakes from the start he won't mind it but mine likes pellets and he is a lot happier now that he is alone (my vieltail) I would suggest nothing smaller than a 5Gallon for him but it depends on your budget, my crowntail is in a one but soon I will be getting him a 5 or ten gallon, so that is just my input


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

my betta does not eat pellets or anything i try to give variety but all he eats are those flakes!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess you should keep him alon for a little bit and try out different foods, then when you see what he likes then you can feed him that


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

did you even read what i wrote lol


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah but you said u try to give him a variety he wants to put them in a community tank, either he will be fed by an auto feeder or maybe he will give a bunch of flakes but not all bettas like flakes


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

ok i will try i bunch of stuff. (don't start arguing lol)


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, can't stop that we're cousins haha, blue cray did u see my pm?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep I got it I gave as much input as I could I'm not a super experienced fish keeper but I did my best. Cousins eh? Never would have guessed lol.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, i would have thought you would have or at least best friends every topic he starts I post on and ever topic I start he posts on haha


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I posted a pic of the betta in the picture section.


----------

